# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  ارسال دیتا از وب سایت به وب ویو در فلاتر

## fakhravari

ارسال دیتا از وب سایت به وب ویو در فلاتر


زمانی که از وب ویو برای نمایش قسمتی از سایت استفاده می کنید، میتوانید از JavascriptChannel برای تعامل نتیجه عملیات از وب یا ارسال داد به سمت موبایل استفاده کنید.
این دستور مانند یک listener به توابع جاوا اسکریپتی که در وب ویو صدا زده می شود گوش می دهد

JavascriptChannel channel = JavascriptChannel(
      name: 'Print',
      onMessageReceived: (JavascriptMessage message) {
        if (message.message == 'ok') {
          IsAdd.value = true;
        }
      });

WebView(
            javascriptChannels: {channel},

ارسال از وب 

window.Print.postMessage('ok');



https://t.me/Flutter_Native

----------

